
Akounak Tedalat Taha Tazoughai: The Tuareg Remake of Prince's Purple Rain - nkurz
http://www.okayafrica.com/news/cinema-africa-chris-kirkley-tuareg-purple-rain-remake-akounak-tedalat-taha-tazoughai/
======
grimoald
BTW, there is a great music scene among the Tuareg people. I like the slow,
groovy and intense sound of bands like Tamikrest or Tinariwen. Desert blues,
if you want.

